# Actual uber customers ratings left for drivers



## #responseuber (Aug 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643145265348669440I'm in an Uber and Eminem's Lose Yourself came on the radio. I was ready to throw down when the driver changed it. 1 star.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642975402831450112This uber is playing trance music I am giving him 1 star


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644721257439694853uber driver doesn't have aux cord.... 1 star


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642598653744418819My uber driver is a trumpster nah man 1 star pic.twitter.com/kezZjiGPbE


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632952818723356672Uber driver says it's going to be a long season and can't take care of the Cowboys? Welcome to 0 out of 5 stars life, bro.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614517389301055488How to get 0 stars as an uber driver? Pick me up in a Prius


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572775088551956480My Uber driver is an Indiana fan. 0 stars.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556234826177851393An Uber driver just made me put my seat belt on. He's getting 0 stars


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439905766296678401Uber driver just laughed when I asked to stop at carls jr. 0 stars.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566495523436101632asked my uber driver to play new drake and he played old drake
1 star


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639913077320904704Ngl the rating I give an uber driver is determined by the price.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Narcissistic crap.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Narcissistic crap.


Not only that, but none of these asses bothered to open their mouthes and actually tell the driver what they liked or wanted. They'd rather give the driver one star and then tweet it. Passive-aggressive bs. Smh


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Toxic BS. It's all factored into the equation. Just one more reason either not to give a crap about the ratings or just to walk away from Uber earlier than expected. I didn't need to read those to know it is out there. This is another example of worry over mere symptoms.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

It works both ways. You asked for an aux cord? 1☆
Probably a .75 mile ride.

The driver probably switched off Eminem because he thought you'd be offended.

If I know where you're going I often don't need Waze biotch.

Salaamiswami doesn’t like trance music? Who cares, you're in the car for 10 minutes or less!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

It's about giving people with poor sense of self esteem a chance to get off by inflicting punishment. It is part of the experience, one of the perks of having a personal driver..... you get to dump on them in an anonymous fashion (unless you also tweet).


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

Pax not at Pin: 1☆ Pax takes more than 1 minute to get into car: 1☆ Pax takes short ride: 1☆ etc., etc., etc....
Too bad the Pax ratings don't mean shit. Too many newbies out there will take any pax, no matter what their rating is..
I wonder if any of those ass hats that rated 1☆ are students? Most likely all of them.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Most pax I have met are nowhere near this bad.
One Saturday night kept telling his friends to be cool, because the ride was on his account and he wanted a good rating from the driver. He knew how to get one, too. It wasn't a big tip, but I appreciated it just the same.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

#responseuber said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643145265348669440
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642975402831450112
> 
> ...


*****es!


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Make a comment so u get feedback from these entitled assholes. All I need is a Twitter account.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Twitter is such a narcissistic milieu. Who is going to twit about having given their Uber driver 5 stars, for having left their car smelling fresh as a daisy? Not going to happen. All the more reason I don't have a twitter account. I already spend far too much time on Flakebook.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Tried to reply to the tweets by i get an error for all of them.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

krytenTX said:


> Pax not at Pin: 1☆ Pax takes more than 1 minute to get into car: 1☆ Pax takes short ride: 1☆ etc., etc., etc....
> Too bad the Pax ratings don't mean shit. Too many newbies out there will take any pax, no matter what their rating is..
> I wonder if any of those ass hats that rated 1☆ are students? Most likely all of them.


You are right about all of them being students. 
Entitled and spoiled at the very least. 
No appreciation to other people's livelihoods when they act like they do. 
I am treading extremely carefully with these young crowds.
I am taking very few requests from USF and not even 1 request from UT campus. 
USF international students are bad. But UT spoiled, drugged and drunk ones are far worse. They 1 star you for anything. 
I completely stopped servicing them if I see the request is coming from certain areas.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

All most college aged clubbers care about is their next drink and how fast they can get to it.

All Uber cares about is their 20/25 or 28% commission.

All most drivers care about is their rating and surge pricing.

College aged cubbers better be looking for a ride during a surge or they're walking.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I like the one about the Prius.

I have had my ratings dropped over music, nanny belts (I do that only on UberX. In the taxi, it is on the passenger), politics and sports.

Gangster rap listeners, people who make sure that I know that they are "Ready for Hillary", Trumpsters and, _*especially*_, cowpie fans have their rating lowered appropriately.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I like the one about the Prius.
> 
> I have had my ratings dropped over music, nanny belts (I do that only on UberX. In the taxi, it is on the passenger), politics and sports.
> 
> Gangster rap listeners, people who make sure that I know that they are "Ready for Hillary", Trumpsters and, _*especially*_, cowpie fans have their rating lowered appropriately.


The Prius one is a real asshole!

If you are going to give a 1 star just because it us a Prius, then cancel and rerequest until you get a Ferrari!

What the **** is wrong with this generation?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> The Prius one us a real asshole!
> 
> If you are going to give a 1 star just because it us a Prius, then cancel and rerequest until you get a Ferrari!
> 
> What the **** us wrong with this generation?


Most of the cabs in Chicago are Prius' now. Quite frankly I was shocked when they first came into use. The average Chicagoan is rather large what with all that pizza and hot dogs.

So when the guy and his ugly wife and fat father jumped in my small SUV and DEMANDED (not asked) that I move my drivers seat up for him, I did, about 1/4th more forward (I'm 6'1"). That wasn't enough for him. I told him the ride was cancelled and he can hail a cab which will be a Prius and he can pay double for it and expect to be stared in the eye until he produces a tip. He said "Are you serious?" (about the ride being cancelled). I said "YES! Get out!". To boot, for back and posture reasons my seatback is basically straight up, not reclined at all.

They were Russian or some other Eastern European dialect where they drive something the equivalent of a Chevy Volt.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh My said:


> They were Russian or some other Eastern European dialect where they drive something the equivalent of a Chevy Volt.


Maybe a LADA Samara!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Maybe a LADA Samara!


Yeah, I knew there was a word for whatever they drive. Anyway, very rude, almost subhuman behavior. Like they ordered a stretch limo.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

This is why I don't try and talk with passengers unless they initiate, and if so, keep it brief and neutral. I don't offer the AUX cord unless they mention the music. Any *****assness gets a 1 star. Don't pickup anybody with less than four stars, and tell passengers this is SOP for drivers. I think we should also have "walls of shame" in every city forum with postings of names and addresses that should be avoided or automatically canceled on and why.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

rocksteady said:


> This is why I don't try and talk with passengers unless they initiate, and if so, keep it brief and neutral. I don't offer the AUX cord unless they mention the music. Any *****assness gets a 1 star. Don't pickup anybody with less than four stars, and tell passengers this is SOP for drivers. I think we should also have "walls of shame" in every city forum with postings and names and addresses that should be avoided or automatically canceled on.


You can "shame" them on yelp.com. It's especially helpful to shame a business when one of their employees or owners are a *****ass Uber rider. It takes a few weeks before yelp deletes your review but it will have been already viewed by many.

Annie from Akira in Chicago/Andersonville got shamed when I called her after 5 minutes of waiting and she responded with "I'M WAITING FOR MY MANAGER. IT'S GOING TO BE ANOTHER 10 MINUTES. IF YOU CAN'T WAIT JUST GO!!!!!!".

So the next week I went in the store, picked out $2,000 worth of shit with her assistance then decided to "JUST GO"!

(That yelp review of mine got 17 "useful" and 9 "funny" votes before it was deleted).


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I like the one about the Prius.
> 
> I have had my ratings dropped over music, nanny belts (I do that only on UberX. In the taxi, it is on the passenger), politics and sports.
> 
> Gangster rap listeners, people who make sure that I know that they are "Ready for Hillary", Trumpsters and, _*especially*_, cowpie fans have their rating lowered appropriately.


You do know it makes no difference what you rate the customer, they will still be able to dispatch another car, I have seen 2.5* pax, the only thing it will do is make you feel a bit better, but when they dump your rating and you drop below 4.6 you are toast.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Spencer Niemetz- ‏@SPENCERcNIEMETZ
asked my uber driver to play new drake and he played old drake 1 star

I would 1 * spenser for that crime against humanity on his head and the way he dresses. What the **** is a drake? At least the driver new wtf it is. I do have a feeling that ol spence would be getting kicked out of my car very soon though...


GHANA'S FINEST- ‏@Ghanasfinestx
Ngl the rating I give an uber driver is determined by the price.

Finest C*nt more like it. She's the type that if you don't kiss her ass telling her how fine she is it's a 1*.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

krytenTX said:


> Pax not at Pin: 1☆ Pax takes more than 1 minute to get into car: 1☆ Pax takes short ride: 1☆ etc., etc., etc....
> Too bad the Pax ratings don't mean shit. Too many newbies out there will take any pax, no matter what their rating is..
> I wonder if any of those ass hats that rated 1☆ are students? Most likely all of them.


I think we can safely assume most of them have poor ratings themselves. You can actually feel the duchbag attitude radiating off of them and yes a good many are probably students. It's been brought up over and over about how their such entitled duchbags and the high likelyhood of poor ratings.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Driving people around is not an easy job. And when you give them an ounce of control like UBER has they become little assholes who would make you wipe their ass if they could.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Driving people around is not an easy job. And when you give them an ounce of control like UBER has they become little assholes who would make you wipe their ass if they could.


Bingo!

Every Uber CSR should be given a car and required 90 days minimum out in "the field" in their market before being allowed to fire off email templates.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

JLA said:


> Spencer Niemetz- ‏@SPENCERcNIEMETZ
> asked my uber driver to play new drake and he played old drake 1 star
> 
> I would 1 * spenser for that crime against humanity on his head and the way he dresses. What the **** is a drake? At least the driver new wtf it is. I do have a feeling that ol spence would be getting kicked out of my car very soon though...
> .


this is a drake


----------



## veeger2 (Jul 9, 2015)

#responseuber said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643145265348669440
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642975402831450112
> 
> ...


----------



## veeger2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey UBER have any of you read this bullshit. I truly hope so. These are your people. These are the assholes I have to deal with.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

#responseuber said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643145265348669440
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642975402831450112
> 
> ...


_Stupid Idiots!!!_


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I hide my iPod and AUX cord in my door pocket bag before I pick up a PAX. 

Way too much bad music and they always want to turn it up to 11. 
No radio is on when PAX gets into the car. 
If they ask, I say yes, but I have to hear my headset, so it can not be loud. 

Joke 'em. Take a freaking cab and all you hear is a driver talking on the phone in a foreign language for 3 times the cost. 

How many of these little shits have asked for a phone charger and then tried to steal it? 
It happens once a week to me. I always call them on it.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I hide my iPod and AUX cord in my door pocket bag before I pick up a PAX.
> 
> Way too much bad music and they always want to turn it up to 11.
> No radio is on when PAX gets into the car.
> ...


_
I actually told this little ***** going on a 2 mile trip with 3 of her lovely and barely dressed friends - she asked if I could turn up the volume - that this is an uber car not a party bus...  She probably gave me a 1 star rating ... lol 
_


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> _I actually told this little ***** going on a 2 mile trip with 3 of her lovely and barely dressed friends - she asked if I could turn up the volume - that this is an uber car not a party bus...  She probably gave me a 1 star rating ... lol _


Joke 'em!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> _I actually told this little ***** going on a 2 mile trip with 3 of her lovely and barely dressed friends - she asked if I could turn up the volume - that this is an uber car not a party bus...  She probably gave me a 1 star rating ... lol _


I wonder how they would reply if you said "No, but I can simulate a cab ride for you at 1/3rd the price of a cab"?


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Every Uber CSR should be given a car and required 90 days minimum out in "the field" in their market before being allowed to fire off email templates.


CSR's have it worse than drivers, trust me. You must be new here. This company is the epitome of evil, they are Satan's offspring.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> This is why I don't try and talk with passengers unless they initiate, and if so, keep it brief and neutral. I don't offer the AUX cord unless they mention the music. Any *****assness gets a 1 star. Don't pickup anybody with less than four stars, and tell passengers this is SOP for drivers. I think we should also have "walls of shame" in every city forum with postings of names and addresses that should be avoided or automatically canceled on and why.


Yup, I don't talk uber, sports, politics or anything like that..

As Skynrd says, Don't ask me no questions I won't tell you no lies... But if you want to talk fishing I guess thats ok.

I keep the radio faded forward on my station (I'd listen to talk radio if I thought the riders would agree. but they are punk kids and I don't support Sanders so....) if they ask for it to be adjusted in anyway I'll likely do that for them but most ride in quiet with their nose burred in a phone of some sort.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

veeger2 said:


> Hey UBER have any of you read this bullshit. I truly hope so. These are your people. These are the assholes I have to deal with.


worse.. these people will be responsible for making your social security payment..


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> worse.. these people will be responsible for making your social security payment..


Oh $hit...


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Oh $hit...


exactly..

I send sent another payment to my retirement fund.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The_One said:


> CSR's have it worse than drivers, trust me. You must be new here. This company is the epitome of evil,they are Satan's offspring.


CSRs have it worse than drivers? Bull freaking $hit. 
Ever been put in a head lock on the freeway at 65mph? 
Ever had your almost new car pissed in?

CSRs have no clue. 
They read, not experience the BS we drivers get. 
Then they deny claims based on bad photos.

Get real. 
CSRs should definitely have to drive 90 days.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> CSRs have it worse than drivers? Bull freaking $hit.
> Ever been put in a head lock on the freeway at 65mph?
> Ever had your almost new car pissed in?
> 
> ...


They are outsourced, just like the drivers.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The_One said:


> They are outsourced, just like the drivers.


Outsourse them into personal danger like drivers.
Anyone sitting in a chair looking at a computer screen has no clue.
No comparison. Even the suggestion there is a comparison shows how freaking stupid they are.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Outsourse them into personal danger like drivers.
> Anyone sitting in a chair looking at a computer screen has no clue.
> No comparison. Even the suggestion there is a comparison shows how freaking stupid they are.


That's their job, get used to it, they have orders from the top, they need to obey the demon boss called Uber.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The_One said:


> That's their job, get used to it, they have orders from the top, they need to obey the demon boss called Uber.


It was the comparison to driving I took offense to
How many CSRs are sitting at their desk and the guy in the next seat starts grabbing their head? None. 
How many CSRs own their own office and have the person behind them start pissing on the computer? None. 
How many CSRs have the person sitting next to them start talking about hurting them? None. 
Get freaking real. 
That is like comparing dispatchers to police. 
It doesn't work. 
More than that it represents a disconnect that is unconscionable.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> It was the comparison to driving I took offense to
> How many CSRs are sitting at their desk and the guy in the next seat starts grabbing their head? None.
> How many CSRs own their own office and have the person behind them start pissing on the computer? None.
> How many CSRs have the person sitting next to them start talking about hurting them? None.
> ...


You are living in a dream world.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The_One said:


> You are living in a dream world.


One of the two of us are.....


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> One of the two of us are.....


And it sure is not me.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

> How many CSRs own their own office and have the person behind them start pissing on the computer? None.


Almost none.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> It was the comparison to driving I took offense to
> How many CSRs are sitting at their desk and the guy in the next seat starts grabbing their head? None.
> How many CSRs own their own office and have the person behind them start pissing on the computer? None.
> How many CSRs have the person sitting next to them start talking about hurting them? None.
> ...


How many CSRs are sitting at their desk and the guy in the next seat barfs in their lap
How many CSRs are sitting at their desk and the guy in the next seat slams their car door in to a post
How many CSRs are sitting at their desk and the guy in the next seat pulls a gun or knife on them

we can go on. I'd rather sit at a desk reading nasty emails from drivers and paxs.

wait!!!

"How many CSRs own their own office and have the person behind them start pissing on the computer? "

This happened when I worked at a collection company! (I was the IT guy) he went out in a blaze of glory, and so did that 486. I didn't own the place though.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

You are all independent contractors, no one is forcing any of you to drive "you can come and go as you please", this is not a W2 job , if you can't take the heat of being a "Taxi driver", then you need to leave the kitchen. I don't like it one bit myself, but I am not forced to do this, life is full of choices, some are better than others. I have already started my exit strategy, have you.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

The_One said:


> You are all independent contractors, no one is forcing any of you to drive "you can come and go as you please", this is not a W2 job , if you can't take the heat of being a "Taxi driver", then you need to leave the kitchen. I don't like it one bit myself, but I am not forced to do this, life is full of choices, some are better than others. I have already stated my exit strategy, have you.


Now... I suppose given my age I might be able to claim bladder problems..

So if you hear of a ex driver pissing on a uber talking heads computer in downtown Minneapolis..

it was probably me.

That is my exit strategy now


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The_One said:


> And it sure is not me.


BS, you are a jive turkey if one ever posted on this forum.
I read your past posts.....

Posed as a man...
Posed as a woman... 
WTF are you if not full of it?


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Jerkwads, all of them.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> BS, you are a jive turkey if one ever posted on this forum.
> I read your past posts.....
> 
> Posed as a man...
> ...


What's a jive turkey, you seem to have issues, I suggest you take care of them.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

we should start tweeting 1 star rider reviews..

1 star rider kept me waiting 4 minutes
1 star rider demanded aux cord
1 star rider didn't tip me 

so on and so forth.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> we should start tweeting 1 star rider reviews..
> 
> 1 star rider kept me waiting 4 minutes
> 1 star rider demanded aux cord
> ...


I strongly disagree.

this will only increase the riders sabotaging driver ratings in every instance of these situations happening.

Game theory will be in play.

When they are late, they will automatically assume they already earned a 1 star, and they will retaliate.

I had a smelly pax with his 2 kids that one of them peed in my back seat and their greasy takeout food leaked in my trunk. When he realised I was not happy about his smelling and dirtying my car, he 1 starred me.

No need to start a cycle of hate. Rate fairly and try to pick up people you believe will rate you fairly. Avoid problem areas/people. this is best defense.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I hide my iPod and AUX cord in my door pocket bag before I pick up a PAX.
> 
> Way too much bad music and they always want to turn it up to 11.
> No radio is on when PAX gets into the car.
> ...


I used the aux cable line of "last time I gave it out, someone stole it." Paying pax buddy chimes in, "I am an Uber driver and I say the same thing!" I got busted on that one but hopefully the paying pax realized we hate giving it out on fear music is going to suck.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Joke 'em!


Is it you or your phone because if you want to say "**** 'em" you can. We are adults with our big boy pants on.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Those pricks with little dicks have zero balls.... ***** assholes need to lift themselves up by tearing others down...****ing jerks... 

Now that I've cleaned out my potty mouth, I'm going to take my leave....


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

The_One said:


> You are all independent contractors, no one is forcing any of you to drive "you can come and go as you please", this is not a W2 job , if you can't take the heat of being a "Taxi driver", then you need to leave the kitchen. I don't like it one bit myself, but I am not forced to do this, life is full of choices, some are better than others. I have already started my exit strategy, have you.


And how is it different then being a CSR? You claimed they have it the same or harder. You were proven wrong. Your response has nothing to do with your original argument.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

After curiously reading these little turds other tweets and seeing their prof pics, I really want to meet them in person so I can punch them out. Oops, they'd probably run away at the first chance. Oops again, I also can run fast and will still catch up to them to punch their pretty little faces out.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> worse.. these people will be responsible for making your social security payment..


Don't worry, there won't be any...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> How many CSRs are sitting at their desk and the guy in the next seat barfs in their lap
> How many CSRs are sitting at their desk and the guy in the next seat slams their car door in to a post
> How many CSRs are sitting at their desk and the guy in the next seat pulls a gun or knife on them
> 
> ...


486. LOL. Showing your age.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

We should all tell our passengers that indeed, 0 stars is the worst! If you really want to hit your driver, don't rate them at all (0 stars).


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Don't worry, there won't be any...


sadly I think you are correct... It's money just pissed away at this point.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Stop the uber and throw the pax out anytime they request something you don't like. I loved bailing on these A-holes.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Here's a real trip report based on all my 800 trips this is how my writing came to 4.69.

The driver showed up two minutes later than expected because he passed up the pin location. While our group was getting into his car the car moved forward about 2 inches and scared me.

Even though I was paying I got stuck riding b**** in the middle of the back seat with no seat belt for safety.

We waited about a minute while the driver put our location into a GPS even though I offered to give turn by turn directions.

He merged into traffic in front of a taxi and the taxi laid on his horn. This continued beyond the stoplight when our driver was slow to start and accelerate.

Google Maps directed us to the expressway we got onto the expressway and had about a thousand feet to get over two lanes in heavy traffic.

Upon exiting the driver used his turn signal and made a left hand turn only to stop suddenly to avoid a ladder that was in the middle of the street. The driver had to stop fast again two blocks ahead because of a stalled car.

A few blocks from our location we wanted beer so we asked to make a stop. 3 minutes later you're back on the road enjoying our beers.

The driver was polite courteous offered us some candy was funny made a nice joke paid attention to traffic and got a store location on time.

When I saw the fair it was more than I felt like I should pay thinking about the ladder in the middle of the street in the taxis honking at our car. He is a very polite and courteous driver. I have to give the driver a 4.69 rating


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Four thousand plus trips and 4.85* rating. I get 5* even from low rated pax.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

How does any driver or pax get 0 stars?
It is a 1 to 5 rating system. There is no 0.
How does a Well Known Member not know this?


William1964 said:


> Here's a real trip report based on all my 800 trips this is how my writing came to 4.69.
> 
> The driver showed up two minutes later than expected because he passed up the pin location. While our group was getting into his car the car moved forward about 2 inches and scared me.
> 
> ...


This is indeed a BS post. The ratings are 1 to 5. No decimal points. 
Drivers should never transport more pax than seat belts. If there was a "***** seat" which I doubt, Uber would never have approved the car. 
One more SOS post.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> How does any driver or pax get 0 stars?
> It is a 1 to 5 rating system. There is no 0.
> How does a Well Known Member not know this?
> 
> ...


It says "based on 800 trips". It's basically a compilation of stupid pax BS affecting his rate which is now 4.69.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> How does any driver or pax get 0 stars?
> It is a 1 to 5 rating system. There is no 0.
> How does a Well Known Member not know this?
> 
> ...


The ***** seat is simply the middle in the back. With the hump. Most these days there is a seatbelt.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

That would be mighty painful if the driver goes over a speed bump if she's sitting at the hump.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> That would be mighty painful if the driver goes over a speed bump if she's sitting at the hump.


The hump is on the floor. Their legs are on either side usually. It's a reason some like my car because it doesn't have much of one (soul).


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> Not only that, but none of these asses bothered to open their mouthes and actually tell the driver what they liked or wanted. They'd rather give the driver one star and then tweet it. Passive-aggressive bs. Smh


Current state of the world... At least the western world.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

People are so ****ing entitled. Your in a Uber which is like 3x cheaper than a taxi..... we are not cabs... suck it up you pieces of shit


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> View attachment 13948


This is the type of kid I really just want to pummel in a fight. Motherf***er I'd do it in a heartbeat. F*** that guy, 1* for him.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I read your past posts.....
> 
> Posed as a man...
> Posed as a woman...
> WTF are you if not full of it?


Could be from San Francisco; entirely normal if so.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> People are so ****ing entitled. Your in a Uber which is like 3x cheaper than a taxi..... we are not cabs... suck it up you pieces of shit


around here most cabs are old RWD crown vics...

you ride ***** in that and there is a 8 to 10" high hump for the drive shaft..

and they are *****ing about riding ***** in a FWD car.


----------



## SonataMike (Sep 23, 2015)

COUNT ME IN!!!


rocksteady said:


> I think we should also have "walls of shame" in every city forum with postings of names and addresses that should be avoided or automatically canceled on and why.


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Most of the cabs in Chicago are Prius' now. Quite frankly I was shocked when they first came into use. The average Chicagoan is rather large what with all that pizza and hot dogs.
> 
> So when the guy and his ugly wife and fat father jumped in my small SUV and DEMANDED (not asked) that I move my drivers seat up for him, I did, about 1/4th more forward (I'm 6'1"). That wasn't enough for him. I told him the ride was cancelled and he can hail a cab which will be a Prius and he can pay double for it and expect to be stared in the eye until he produces a tip. He said "Are you serious?" (about the ride being cancelled). I said "YES! Get out!". To boot, for back and posture reasons my seatback is basically straight up, not reclined at all.
> 
> They were Russian or some other Eastern European dialect where they drive something the equivalent of a Chevy Volt.


U canceled their ride. Lolllll


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Purplefab1 said:


> U canceled their ride. Lolllll


I love cancelling rides, want to complain before the ride starts? Want to try to put more people than seatbelts? Cancel and I love the replies out of these people. From wanting to fight to saying they will tell my employer, I love laughing in their face.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

If I end up canceling on a pax for having a too low rating, I'll send a text first reminding him of how long it'll take him to actually get a ride and remind him to behave.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

The_One said:


> Four thousand plus trips and 4.85* rating. I get 5* even from low rated pax.


Proof that you have 4K + trips.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

#responseuber said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643145265348669440I'm in an Uber and Eminem's Lose Yourself came on the radio. I was ready to throw down when the driver changed it. 1 star.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642975402831450112This uber is playing trance music I am giving him 1 star
> ...


The one for Kiki I would of done the same thing, bc I make stops all the time for my riders. If my driver did this while I was in an uber I would report him for professionalism, bc you don't laugh at a customer for their requests, I mean that is your job.


----------

